# Multiple hit-and-run, horrific circumstances



## ozboz (12 Dec 2017)

anyone else heard anything ? I picked up on it late last night on another site , accident yesterday morning , not to sure exactly where it happened ,
Seemingly media keeping a low profile on for now, compassionate reasons for relatives


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Dec 2017)

Could you be any more vague?


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Dec 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Could you be any more vague?



....Possibly, but then again, possibly not...


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Dec 2017)

There was a woman knocked down by a truck in south east London.

Then hit again by the next vehicle.

Then hit again by the next vehicle.

Then hit again by the fourth vehicle.


----------



## psmiffy (12 Dec 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Then hit again by the fourth vehicle



and nobody stopped


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Dec 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> There was a woman knocked down by a truck in south east London.
> 
> Then hit again by the next vehicle.
> 
> ...



And not one of the drivers stopped.
Sickening.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Dec 2017)

Sorry, did this happen? No links? Are mysterious forces able to silence such a thing?


----------



## derrick (12 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Sorry, did this happen? No links? Are mysterious forces able to silence such a thing?


Heard it on the tv news tonight.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Dec 2017)

derrick said:


> Heard it on the tv news tonight.


Which news?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Sorry, did this happen? No links? Are mysterious forces able to silence such a thing?




It was reported in the *news* yesterday. But no reports of her being a cyclist.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (12 Dec 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-42322526

this one?


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2017)

Horrific.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Dec 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-42322526

Pedestrian, not cyclist.


----------



## derrick (12 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It was reported in the *news* yesterday. But no reports of her being a cyclist.


i thought it was a pedestrian


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2017)

derrick said:


> i thought it was a pedestrian




It was.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Dec 2017)

It's horrific. 

I couldn't find it because I searched with "cyclist". 

I don't think it helps anyone to spread half truths.


----------



## ozboz (12 Dec 2017)

The post I saw elsewhere stated cyclist , I checked out the usual sources but nothing , that is why I was asking if anyone else had heard anything , apparently not a cyclist , but still horrific regardless


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Dec 2017)

Not one of them will do time for this, I guarantee it.

The state have no legitimacy in this anymore, justice will only come from vigilante action.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Dec 2017)

That's appalling.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2017)

I too saw the initial story and then it vanished, truly shocking.


----------



## ozboz (13 Dec 2017)

How could the drivers of these vehicles be so callous , 
Dear me ,


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Dec 2017)

Police announce that two of the four drivers have been tracked down and investigations continue into tracing the other two bar stewards.
I'm putting my money on the 'bag of rubbish' defence.

http://news.met.police.uk/news/upda...ollowing-fatal-collision-in-tulse-hill-285277


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Police announce that two of the four drivers have been tracked down and investigations continue into tracing the other two bar stewards.
> I'm putting my money on the 'bag of rubbish' defence.
> 
> http://news.met.police.uk/news/upda...ollowing-fatal-collision-in-tulse-hill-285277



Which I take to mean you think they will say they hit a bag of rubbish.

They need to be careful about that because while it may be a defence to leaving the scene of an accident, it does rather suggest they were not paying close attention if they confused a 29-year-old woman with a bin bag.

Which in turn puts them in line for death by careless driving, or at least careless driving.

I say that because they will each probably be desperately trying to avoid responsibility for killing her.

"I might have clipped her trailing arm/leg, but it must have been one of the other drivers whose vehicle struck the fatal blow."


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Which I take to mean you think they will say they hit a bag of rubbish.
> 
> They need to be careful about that because while it may be a defence to leaving the scene of an accident, it does rather suggest they were not paying close attention if they confused a 29-year-old woman with a bin bag.
> 
> ...


At least they seem to have found the first lorry driver, that's a start.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Which I take to mean you think they will say they hit a bag of rubbish.
> 
> They need to be careful about that because while it may be a defence to leaving the scene of an accident, it does rather suggest they were not paying close attention if they confused a 29-year-old woman with a bin bag.
> 
> ...



Stranger things have happened. You only have to recall the case of Michael Mason where the defence of the driver who killed him was simply her complete failure to see the victim directly in front of her, on a well-lit street and on a legally illuminated bicycle. In any reasonable view, that ought to have been sufficient for a conviction too.

I also worry how difficult it will be to establish to the jury's satisfaction which driver caused the fatal injuries and therefor who should be regarded as responsible for the death. Was she dead before the second driver hit her or later? Even if the fatal injuries can't be attributed to a particular driver, it introduces reasonable doubt.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2017)

Nor do we know what the police know.

At the risk of reading too much into the press release, the Met is saying lorry driver A has been 'released under investigation' and car driver B was arrested on suspicion of causing death by careless driving.

The sequence of collisions has not been released or the direction in which everyone was travelling.


----------



## ozboz (14 Dec 2017)

You would think that all of them left the scene of a fatality , surely that is in it self worthy of a conviction,​


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Dec 2017)

There seems to be a lot of blaming the road layout on the BBC article


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Dec 2017)

ozboz said:


> You would think that all of them left the scene of a fatality , surely that is in it self worthy of a conviction,​



It depends.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Dec 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> There seems to be a lot of blaming the road layout on the BBC article



Yes, that's annoying. The quoted resident who says the road "encourages dangerous driving" is talking bollox. It might _allow_ dangerous driving but the decision to do that rests entirely with the drivers.


----------



## Crankarm (19 Dec 2017)

So she was alive when the ambulance crew arrived to treat her but sadly died shortly after at 7:20am. She was apparently using a controlled pedestrian crossing at abut 6:45am when she was first struck. Surely at 6:45am on a monday morning there would have been lots of people around at this junction but no good Samaritans. Shocking.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Dec 2017)

Crankarm said:


> So she was alive when the ambulance crew arrived to treat her but sadly died shortly after at 7:20am. She was apparently using a controlled pedestrian crossing at abut 6:45am when she was first struck. Surely at 6:45am on a monday morning there would have been lots of people around at this junction but no good Samaritans. Shocking.


She was on a crossing, but reports say the vehicles had the green light. There is nothing in the reporting to suggest she wasn't immediately attended to by passers-by.

But the story is getting worse. It seems 5 vehicles struck her, but none stopped. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/tulse-hill-hit-and-run-latest_uk_5a357a9de4b01d429cc9521d


----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> She was on a crossing, but reports say the vehicles had the green light. There is nothing in the reporting to suggest she wasn't immediately attended to by passers-by.
> 
> But the story is getting worse. It seems 5 vehicles struck her, but none stopped.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/tulse-hill-hit-and-run-latest_uk_5a357a9de4b01d429cc9521d


It is possible she was looking the 'wrong' way for traffic, Sari (my Finnish ex) used to do this every now and then inadvertently, luckily she was never injured but came close once or twice.

BTW this takes nothing away from the fact that multiple drivers ran her over and didn't stop which is truly appalling.


----------



## subaqua (19 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> She was on a crossing, but reports say the vehicles had the green light. There is nothing in the reporting to suggest she wasn't immediately attended to by passers-by.
> 
> But the story is getting worse. It seems 5 vehicles struck her, but none stopped.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/tulse-hill-hit-and-run-latest_uk_5a357a9de4b01d429cc9521d




I am going to paraphrase the oft posted one here 


" green doesn't mean you can drive through lights with Gay abandon" 

Pedestrians have priority on all roads except those covered by specific legislation ....


its truly shocking what has happened . but not unexpected. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/give-me-some-dialogue-from-your-day.91901/post-2864538

I was the only one that stopped a #bloodycyclist hey and i got abuse from those going past who assumed I was the person who had knocked him over ...

even the underground staff didn't want to call an ambulance .....


----------



## jefmcg (20 Dec 2017)

She has a name now, Justyna Kalandyk


----------



## jefmcg (20 Dec 2017)

subaqua said:


> " green doesn't mean you can drive through lights with Gay abandon"


No, sure. I was just clarifying the - apparent - facts.


----------

